# expresiones idiomaticas+ país



## Cilou

Hola!
Estoy buscando expresiones idiomaticas espanolas que se refieren a paises extranjeros.
Por ejemplo, "hacerse el sueco" o "enganar a alguien como a un chino".
Conoceis algunas mas?
Gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## tom29

Creo que se emplea el adjetivo despectivo "mongol" como en frances, pero no estoy totalmente seguro, alguien puede confirmar.

Podrias explicar las expresiones, no las conozco.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Beber como un cosaco.


----------



## berunes

Despedirse a la francesa.
Trabajar como un negro.


----------



## kekita

Cobrarse a lo chino


----------



## totor

Estar como cuando vinimos de España; Pagar a la francesa; Hacer a alguien un cuento chino; Ser algo chino básico para uno.

Y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## dorrego

Creo que también se dice algo así como "puntual como un inglés". Y se habla de "cuentos chinos".


----------



## raidam

Hola, 

tambien creo que se dice hacer trabajo de chinos.


----------



## Cilou

Gracias por vuestra ayuda! 
Para responder a Tom29, "hacerse el sueco" significa no escuchar a alguien voluntariamente. Creo que "enganar a alguien como a un chino" significa simplemente enganiar a alguien.
Otras preguntitas:
Texto suprimido: una pregunta por hilo
Martine (Moderadora)
 Gracias!


----------



## tom29

Muchas gracias, me parecen interesantes !
Otra pregunta : que sinifica pagar a la francesa ?


----------



## dorrego

Sé que "pagar a la americana" es cuando sales en grupo o con tu novia y cada uno paga su propia cuenta, pero ni idea qué significa "pagar a la francesa"


----------



## ikbendeliefdemoe

No es lo mismo que "pagar a la romana"?


----------



## Inaxio L

¿No es como filer à l'anglaise (como es la rivalidad, en GB creo que le dicen "a la francesa")? Desaparecer de súbito sin pagar.


----------



## chics

dorrego said:


> Creo que también se dice algo así como "puntual como un inglés".


 
Se habla de _puntalidad inglesa_ para decir "puntualidad estricta".


----------



## chics

Inaxio L said:


> ¿No es como filer à l'anglaise (como es la rivalidad, en GB creo que le dicen "a la francesa")? Desaparecer de súbito sin pagar.


¿Cuál? Yo a eso sólo lo conozco como _hacer un sinpa_. De "irse sin pagar".
Despedirse a la francesa es irse sin decir nada, pero pagando, si hace falta.

Saludos.


----------



## Inaxio L

Sí Sí, pero utilizando el símil, he pensado que quizás se utilizaba para irse sin pagar. Efectivamente, por estos lares también la expresión común es "hacer un sin pa". Saludos


----------



## totor

Disculpa Tom, pero no había visto tu pregunta. *Pagar a la francesa* significa que cada uno se paga su parte.


----------



## tom29

gracias Totor, pues es como pagar a la americana.


----------



## totor

Claro, sí, en realidad son equivalentes.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Con los chinos (pobrecitos ) tenemos también:
- martirio/ tortura chino/a: algo o alguien insoportable. El goteo del grifo toda la noche no me ha dejado pegar ojo. ¡Un martirio chino!
- Naranjas de la China: que viene a significar: ¡No cuentes con ello! cuando se quiere uno negar a hacer algo.
- sonar a chino
- tener más trampas que una película de chinos: tener alguien mucho cuento o algo ser engañoso

También tenemos (a confirmar por los foreros allende el Atlántico si se dice allí también):
- Más se perdió en Cuba (y vinieron cantando) para intentar consolar a alguien de alguna pérdida, de un fracaso, de un percance (se refiere a la pérdida por España de Cuba, lo que ponía fin a varios siglos de imperio): - En el accidente el coche quedó siniestro total.
- Más se perdió en Cuba​Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

